# Local area connection connected, but no internet access. HELP HELP HELP!



## DaliaMaghrbay (Jun 22, 2011)

So, I usually acess internet on Wi-Fi, and now I have travelled, and got my laptop with me. The internet here is Local Are Connection, the one with the cable, and it says I am connected, 100 Mbps, but no internet access! I can't browse or open anything that has to do with the internet... However, It works perfectly fine on EVERY other laptop. What is the problem?
I've searched a lot of places and I've been told to write commands like 
ipconfig/ all
andd
netsh int ip reset.log
but when I do that I get "The following command was not found : int ip reset.log"
I set the properties in TCP/IP to Automatically detect settings .. but nothing.
I REALLY need help because my exams are coming up, and I REALLY REALLY REALLY need my laptop and internet to study! Helppp!


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Don't know if this helps but the commands are:
Stack repair for XP and Vista.
Courtesy of Johnwill of the Networking forum.

TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows Vista.

Start, All Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: netsh winsock reset catalog

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log

Reboot the machine.


TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following netsh commands..

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: netsh int ip reset reset.log

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: netsh winsock reset catalog

Reboot the machine.


----------



## btop (Jun 10, 2011)

What are the results of ipconfig /all? Notice how no space is between the forward slash / and the word all. Not sure if you entered the command that way, but you did type it with the space after the slash here.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I suspect Windows Vista and/or an internet security suite. Do you have any of these?


----------



## DaliaMaghrbay (Jun 22, 2011)

I tried this but nothing happened! I am Windows Xp, I wrote those commands, it said that it was successful and that I need to reboot my machine.. but nothing happened when I did! :/


----------



## DaliaMaghrbay (Jun 22, 2011)

btop said:


> What are the results of ipconfig /all? Notice how no space is between the forward slash / and the word all. Not sure if you entered the command that way, but you did type it with the space after the slash here.


Yes here are the results!

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\DaliaDestraaaa>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : smart
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VIA Compatable Fast Ethernet Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-0B-03-59-8C
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.241
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 62.215.6.51
62.215.6.52
62.215.6.5
62.215.6.52
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, June 22, 2011 1:11:01 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, June 23, 2011 1:11:01 PM

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-A5-CD-F9-07


----------



## DaliaMaghrbay (Jun 22, 2011)

Couriant said:


> I suspect Windows Vista and/or an internet security suite. Do you have any of these?


I have Windows XP and my firewall is disabled..


----------



## btop (Jun 10, 2011)

Let's back up for a moment and see if I understand you correctly



DaliaMaghrbay said:


> So, I usually acess internet on Wi-Fi, and now I have travelled, and got my laptop with me ... [snip] ... I can't browse or open anything that has to do with the internet... However, It works perfectly fine on EVERY other laptop.


You are _currently, right now_ traveling, which means you are accessing the internet through someone else's network _right now_. Right? Whose network? And whose laptops are these other ones?

Try this command in a command prompt on your troubled laptop. Right-click on cmd.exe and select Run as..., then supply an administrator account user name and password. Post the results here:


ipconfig /flushdns
tracert google.com
tracert techguy.org


----------



## DaliaMaghrbay (Jun 22, 2011)

btop said:


> Let's back up for a moment and see if I understand you correctly
> 
> You are _currently, right now_ traveling, which means you are accessing the internet through someone else's network _right now_. Right? Whose network? And whose laptops are these other ones?
> 
> ...


Yes, my dad's network. I come here every year and use it and it works perfectly fine , I don't know what the problem is this year! It's my dad's laptop, mum's laptop, and my brother's and they all work fine when I plug the cable! And yes I am using this network RIGHT this moment as I am typing this.

When I wrote ipconfig/ flushdns , it said Windows Ip Configuration , Successfully flushed the DNS resolver cache.
When I wrote "tracert google.com" it said "Unable to resolve target system name google.com"
When I wrote tracert techguy.org it said "Unable to resolve target system name techguy.org"

ARGHHH, I don't know what's wrong!


----------



## DaliaMaghrbay (Jun 22, 2011)

Also, I hope I am not bothering you :/ I just have so much to do on the internet, and can't do it here..


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

DaliaMaghrbay said:


> When I wrote ipconfig/ flushdns , it said Windows Ip Configuration , Successfully flushed the DNS resolver cache.
> When I wrote "tracert google.com" it said "Unable to resolve target system name google.com"
> When I wrote tracert techguy.org it said "Unable to resolve target system name techguy.org"
> 
> ARGHHH, I don't know what's wrong!


DNS issue would be the cause. Try *tracert 74.125.224.114* instead.

As to your ipconfig/all, you have 4 dns entries and 2 of them are the same, which could be your issue here.

When you set the properties in TCP/IP to Automatically detect settings, can you confirm if you you also set the DNS information to automatic?

Can you also please do an ipconfig/all on a working computer and post here please?


----------



## DaliaMaghrbay (Jun 22, 2011)

Couriant said:


> DNS issue would be the cause. Try *tracert 74.125.224.114* instead.
> 
> As to your ipconfig/all, you have 4 dns entries and 2 of them are the same, which could be your issue here.
> 
> ...


As for the tracert 74.125.224.114
those are the results

C:\Documents and Settings\DaliaDestraaaa>tracert 74.125.224.114

Tracing route to 74.125.224.114 over a maximum of 30 hops

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 192.168.1.1
2 * * * Request timed out.
3 * * * Request timed out.
4 * * * Request timed out.
5 * * * Request timed out.
6 * * * Request timed out.
7 * * * Request timed out.
8 * * * Request timed out.
9 * * * Request timed out.
10 * * * Request timed out.
11 * * * Request timed out.
12 * * * Request timed out.
13 * * * Request timed out.
14 * * * Request timed out.
15 * * * Request timed out.
16 * * * Request timed out.
17 * * * Request timed out.
18 * * * Request timed out.
19 * * * Request timed out.
20 * * * Request timed out.
21 * * * Request timed out.
22 * * * Request timed out.
23 * * * Request timed out.
24 * * * Request timed out.
25 * * * Request timed out.
26 * * * Request timed out.
27 * * * Request timed out.
28 * * * Request timed out.
29 * *  * Request timed out.
30 * * * Request timed out.

As for the ipconfig /all on this laptop I am using right now, there you go

C:\Documents and Settings\Toshiba>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : your-7c7a37de77
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Networ
k Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-02-35-B2-FE

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/1000 PL Network Connect
ion
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-A0-D1-5E-DB-9C


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

This machine is not connected to any network connection, though I am curious on how you got a reply from 192.168.1.1.

So from what I see so far, you are getting to the router, but not out of it.... i suspect the router may be using MAC filtering or just blocking you period. Check with your dad to see if there was any changes to the router recently.


----------



## DaliaMaghrbay (Jun 22, 2011)

Couriant said:


> This machine is not connected to any network connection, though I am curious on how you got a reply from 192.168.1.1.
> 
> So from what I see so far, you are getting to the router, but not out of it.... i suspect the router may be using MAC filtering or just blocking you period. Check with your dad to see if there was any changes to the router recently.


 It says it's connected.. and I just asked my Dad and he said no changes at all were made.


----------



## btop (Jun 10, 2011)

Yet both of your network adapters say they are disconnected. You may want to remove the adapter from Device Manager, then let Windows reinstall it. Have you tried another LAN port on the router? If these don't fix it, perhaps your adapter is bad. Any chance of trying your WiFi connection from where you are? Or your wired connection somewhere else?


----------



## DaliaMaghrbay (Jun 22, 2011)

btop said:


> Yet both of your network adapters say they are disconnected. You may want to remove the adapter from Device Manager, then let Windows reinstall it. Have you tried another LAN port on the router? If these don't fix it, perhaps your adapter is bad. Any chance of trying your WiFi connection from where you are? Or your wired connection somewhere else?


Oh okay, how do I do that? Because I really know nothing about laptops..


----------



## DaliaMaghrbay (Jun 22, 2011)

btop said:


> Yet both of your network adapters say they are disconnected. You may want to remove the adapter from Device Manager, then let Windows reinstall it. Have you tried another LAN port on the router? If these don't fix it, perhaps your adapter is bad. Any chance of trying your WiFi connection from where you are? Or your wired connection somewhere else?


Also I just checked the adapter in Device Manager, and it's working perfectly, it's up to date, no problem is found.


----------



## btop (Jun 10, 2011)

DaliaMaghrbay said:


> Oh okay, how do I do that? Because I really know nothing about laptops..


I provided several options in my reply. Which are you referring to? 

To remove hardware from Device Manager and reinstall it, right-click it and select Uninstall. Reboot your computer. Windows should detect the changes and reinstall it automatically.


----------



## DaliaMaghrbay (Jun 22, 2011)

btop said:


> I provided several options in my reply. Which are you referring to?
> 
> To remove hardware from Device Manager and reinstall it, right-click it and select Uninstall. Reboot your computer. Windows should detect the changes and reinstall it automatically.


Oh okay, but even without internet it will reinstall it automatically?


----------



## btop (Jun 10, 2011)

It should. The drivers are stored in your hard drive.


----------



## DaliaMaghrbay (Jun 22, 2011)

btop said:


> It should. The drivers are stored in your hard drive.


Sorry for me being a lunatic ahaha, but what if it DOESN'T? :/


----------



## DaliaMaghrbay (Jun 22, 2011)

btop said:


> It should. The drivers are stored in your hard drive.


Will system restore work?


----------

